# Yahoo- Living with Irritable Bowel Syndrome (Blogcritics.org)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS) affects as much as 20% of the population and remains one of the most common GI complaints. Irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) affects as much as 20% of the population and remains one of the most common gastrointestinal complaints that cause people to seek advice from a health care provider. Although the condition does not lead to more serious problems it can be an ...View the full article


----------

